# christmas trees



## rmlaflamme (Dec 20, 2001)

I would like to know if there is anyway to get cuttings off of a scotch pine christmas tree that i had gotten this year. I would like to eventually plant it outdoors. If it is possible, how can I do it? Thanks


----------

